# Dutch Resources Suggestions



## Frank06

Hello posters,

This thread accepts suggestions for resources that help learners in various aspects of the Dutch language. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in Dutch Resources post in the Welcome thread of the Dutch Forum. 

*Format*
Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
a. URL
b. a short description of the web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
c. one and only one *category label* (not necessarily in Dutch)
d. the main language used on the website

Below is an example contribution:



> *Specialty dictionaries - Lexica en woordlijsten e.d.:*
> http://fidict.com/ - English-Dutch Financial dictionary (both directions) [in English]


 
*Use of this thread*
This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check our Dutch resources collection before posting suggestions*. To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact the Dutch Forum moderator via PM (Personal Message).

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Frank06

*Lexicon*
*http://www.inl.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=78&Itemid=201&lang=nl** -* Instituut voor Nederlandse Lexicologie, met o.a. Vroegmiddelnederlands Woordenboek nu gratis online, WNT geüpdatet [Registration is required (but free)]


----------



## Frank06

*Grammar*
http://www.dutchgrammar.org/index.p...art=41&idtop_art=13&sort_order_art=1170155751 - Dutch basic grammar in Chinese, Turkish, Arabic, Indonesian, Persian.


----------



## Frank06

*Portaalsites - Portals*
http://www.linguafile.be/nt2index.php - Collection of multilingual practical links to Dutch grammar, spelling, dictionary and other sites. [in Dutch]


----------



## verica

*MWB Mijn Woordenboek*
mijnwoordenboek(dot)nl - Dutch dictionary. Translations to english, german, french and spanish. Conjugation verbs, synonims
[in dutch]


----------



## Joannes

(Aangezien da'k nie denk dat den Bart-Jan zenne nieuwen thread een lang leven beschoren ga zijn: )

Voila een ideeke van den Bart-Jan voor bij d'online cursussen:
http://www.lesexpres.nl/php_EN/start.php?



bartjantje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Three weeks ago I have published an online Dutch course online. It is a free basis Dutch course, consisting of 25 lessons with a total of 200 interactive exercises!! It is free of charge and has a forum, chat, et cetera.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not allowed to publish the URL here, which really is a pitty! But if you google for the 2 keywords 'lesexpres' and 'dutch' you will find it!
> 
> Please inform all those in you network that want to learn Dutch!
> 
> Regards,
> Bart-Jan


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Het groene boekje online:
nederlandsewoorden - punt - nl (ik mag hier geen threads plaatsen).


----------



## Frank06

*Course:*
http://www.nlfacile.com/guide/index.php?note=20&id=49305 - Dutch course in French.

Thanks to DearPrudence!!!!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Here you can find a quizz about Dutch dialects. You can hear several sound files from the Low Countries. You simply have to mark your choice.
(You can click on <ctrl> + <link> to open a new page or tab in your browser).

The interface is in Dutch.

Have fun!

Frank


----------



## Frank06

Following suggestions were posted by Polvorones.
Heel heel hartelijk bedankt!

1. 
a. URL = http://www.radioboeken.be
b. a short description : gratis luisterboeken van hedendaagse schrijvers, voorgelezen in het Nederlands en Vlaams. Tevens te beluisteren in het Engels, Spaans en Frans. Ze kunnen ook worden gedownload.
c. one and only one *category label* (Other resources?)
d. Nederlands (respectievelijk Engels, Spaans en Frans voor de vertalingen). 

2.
a. URL= http://www.librivox.org
b. a short description of the web page: gratis luisterboeken in het Nederlands (30 momenteel, 8 in de maak). Te vinden via deze link 
c. one and only one *category label* (Other resources?)
d. Engels


3.
a. URL= http://www.biblioo.nl / http://www.biblioo.nl/auteurs
b. a short description of the web page: Website met gratis ebooks (verhalen, boeken, romans, kookboeken etc) in het Nederlands.
c. one and only one *category label* (Other resources?)
d. Nederlands


4.
a. URL= http://www.taalklas.nl / http://www.etv.nl 
b. a short description of the web page: educatietv & bijbehorende site met veel oefeningen (meer dan 20 lessen/niveau's inclusief videomateriaal).
c. one and only one *category label* (Other resources of online cursussen?)
d. Nederlands

5.
a. URL= http://www.nt2taalmenu.nl/
b. a short description of the web page: veel oefenmateriaal voor de NT2 inclusief luisteroefeningen.
c. one and only one *category label* (?)
d. Nederlands


6.
a. URL= http://www.forvo.com/languages/nl/
b. a short description of the web page: website met een uitgebreide database van uitspraken van Nederlandse woorden. Je kan ze ook downloaden.
c. one and only one *category label* (Pronunciation)
d. Engels

7.
a. URL = http://swac-collections.org/?lang=nld
b. a short description of the web page: website met een uitgebreide database van uitspraken van Nederlandse woorden. Ze zijn ook te downloaden.
c. one and only one *category label* (Pronunciation)
d. N.v.t.


----------



## RedJon

Voor diegenen die in't Vlaams geïnteresseerd zijn vindt u hier een online woordenboek met typische Vlaamse termen en uitdrukkingen:

http://www.vlaamswoordenboek.be/

Succes!


----------



## Jasmijn

Here is a useful website: http://www.fluency.nl

Type your text and then listen to the pronounce


----------



## limonade

De Nederlandse taalunie:

een uitgebreide website (spelling, onderwijs, taaladvies, enz) over de Nederlandse taal:
http://taalunieversum.org/taalunie/

hier het onderdeel 'taaladvies' waar vragen over moeilijke taalkwesties beantwoord worden of waar men zelf een vraag kan stellen 
http://taaladvies.net/

 de website is in het [Nederlands]


----------



## killerbees

http://nl.thefreedictionary.com

Handy monolingual online dictionary that makes it especially easy to search for idioms involving phrasal verbs.


----------



## Dutch Bugger

www . babylon . com : (spaties weglaten...) online vertaler van en naar practisch elke denkbare taal.

Er is een trial versie beschikbaar en een zee aan dictionaries !

CTRL + rechtsklik een woord en de vertaling verschijnt in de door jou gekozen talen.


----------



## Frank06

*Etymologie*
http://www.etymologiebank.nl/
Een etymologische databank.

[Reeds gepost in EHL. Maar ik wilde deze webpagina ook even vermelden op het Nederlandse Forum]


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

I would like to make a suggestion.

Mijn grammatica/vertalen-docente zweert bij de 'algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst' (kortweg de ANS). Dit massieve naslagwerk omvat alle regels, maar vooral ook alle uitzondering, die betrekking hebben op de Nederlandse grammatica. Je moet wel thuis zijn in het grammaticajargon, maar dan vind je ook echt alles.

Dit boek is ook online gratis in te zien op:
(ha, tee, tee, pee,dubbele punt, slash, slash,punt drie w's punt)let(punt)ru(punt)nl(slash)ans(slash)e-ans(slash)index(punt)html
(ik heb nog geen 30 posts, vandaar dit gehannes)


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> I would like to make a suggestion.
> 
> Mijn grammatica/vertalen-docente zweert bij de 'algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst' (kortweg de ANS). Dit massieve naslagwerk omvat alle regels, maar vooral ook alle uitzondering, die betrekking hebben op de Nederlandse grammatica. Je moet wel thuis zijn in het grammaticajargon, maar dan vind je ook echt alles.
> 
> Dit boek is ook online gratis in te zien op:
> (ha, tee, tee, pee,dubbele punt, slash, slash,punt drie w's punt)let(punt)ru(punt)nl(slash)ans(slash)e-ans(slash)index(punt)html
> (ik heb nog geen 30 posts, vandaar dit gehannes)


De link is dus http://www.let.ru.nl/ans/overeans/index.html

Een handige website om je spelling te oefenen, voor lerende én moedertaalsprekers, is www.beterspellen.nl. Dagelijks vier multiplechoicevragen op drie niveaus en heldere uitleg waarom iets goed of fout is.


----------



## Udo

*Duits - Nederlands online-woordenboek*

http://www.uitmuntend.de/

Een online-woordenboek voor Duits-Nederlands en Nederlands-Duits, in beide richtingen goed te gebruiken. Snelle en diverse antwoorden. Aangegeven met pakweg 270.000 treffwoorden.

Ein Online-Wörterbuch für Deutsch-Niederländisch und Niederländisch-Deutsch, in beiden Richtungen gut zu gebrauchen. Schnelle und vielfältige Antworten. Angegeben mit rund 270.000 Stichwörtern.


----------



## Syzygy

verica said:


> *MWB Mijn Woordenboek*
> mijnwoordenboek(dot)nl - Dutch dictionary. Translations to english, german, french and spanish. Conjugation verbs, synonims
> [in dutch]


Just providing a clickable link to this one and two related websites I didn't find on the list:

*General dictionaries - Algemene woordenboeken**:
*http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/
http://www.woorden.org/
monolingual dictionary, special ones for proverbs, crossword puzzle words, rhymes, dialects
http://www.encyclo.nl/
shows word definitions from a collection of other dictionaries and glossaries

Main language used for all: Dutch


----------



## triptonizer

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> De link is dus http://www.let.ru.nl/ans/overeans/index.html



De ANS is inderdaad zeer goed. Ik vond hem niet meteen terug in de resources-thread.
In ieder geval, bovenstaande link werkt niet meer. De E-ANS wordt elders gehost: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/


----------



## learnpractice

Exercises - Oefeningen

learnpractice.com/learn-dutch - Offers 800+ Free Exercises to Practice Dutch Vocabulary and Grammar [in English]


----------



## eno2

Een fantastisch uitgebreide opgave van synoniemen voor elk woord vind je hier:

http://synoniemen.net

Je kan kiezen voor grafische weergave of gewone lineaire opsomming. 

Tegelijk een vertaalwoordenboek naar een hoop talen.


----------



## eno2

Bestaat er een boek dat voor Belgisch Nederlands de Nederlandse versie geeft?


----------



## Kriem

eno2 said:


> Bestaat er een boek dat voor Belgisch Nederlands de Nederlandse versie geeft?


De driedelige Van Dale?


----------



## Kriem

Verder kan ik ook nog www.vrttaal.net aanbevelen, met allerlei tips over klassieke struikelblokken, leuke cursiefjes en grammaticale regels.


----------



## eno2

Kriem said:


> De driedelige Van Dale?


mmm staan alle woorden in


----------



## Hitchhiker

Online streaming Dutch language television:
http://www.bvn.tv/
Stream:
http://www.bvn.tv/bvnlive
*BVN* which is the abbreviation of _Het beste van Vlaanderen en Nederland_ (The best of Flanders and the Netherlands) is a satellite and cable television channel.
A mix of Dutch language television programs from Belgium and The Netherlands.


----------



## larion

Website waar men in films naar woorden en uitdrukkingen kan zoeken. Heel handig om de gesproken taal te leren. Bevat ook een heel eenvoudige vertaal-feature, dus het kan ook als een basaal woordenboek worden gebruikt. 

http://www.subasub.com

(disclaimer: ik heb deze webapplicatie zelfs gemaakt)


----------



## njay

*Dutch grammar lessons on YouTube*
Dutch with Niels: www.youtube.com/learndutchwithniels
(In English)
______________________________________________

I have a YouTube channel where I post (free) videos about Dutch grammar topics. Especially topics many people have problems with, or things that are not well explained in textbooks.

The lessons are in English. Feel free to suggest new topics on my YouTube page, if your topic hasn't been covered yet.


----------



## eno2

.
a. URL Dit is het URL van GLOSBE. Nederlands - Woordenboeken Lijst
b. a short description : Er zijn veel online veeltalige vertaalwoordenboeken, maar momenteel gebruik ik het meest Glosbe, vanuit het Nederlands : 180.000 woorden in Nederlands <=> Engels bijvoorbeeld. Glosbe geeft voorbeelden en zinnen en uitdrukkingen. Je kan ook zelf vertalingen toevoegen.  Glosbe heeft zo goed als alle talen.
c. one and only one *category label*: Veeltalig vertaalwoordenboek Online
d. the main language used on the website: Kies de interface taal uit 50 talen.


----------



## johanbenjamin

a. URL: Online Nederlandstalig Woordenboek | Webwoordenboek.nl
b. a short description of the web page: Gratis woordenboek. Bevat definities, meervoudsvormen, synoniemen, lidwoorden & uitspraak.
c. one and only one *category label: *Online dictionary
d. the main language used on the website: Dutch


----------



## Blankors

a. URL: Volkabulaire - 't Volkswoordenboek
b. a short description of the web page: Free dictionary (gratis woordenboek) with especially loads of slang.
c. one and only one *category label: *Online dictionary
d. the main language used on the website: Dutch


----------

